# Garden strimmer



## Beebo (4 Jun 2020)

Has anyone ever bought a strimmer that doesn’t snap off every 5 minutes. 

I’ve only got a small garden so don’t need a professional petrol one. But it has to manage small areas of ivy, bramble and nettles. 

My current flymo strimmer doesn’t cut anything thicker than grass before the nylon snaps. And the supposedly simple mechanism for extending the nylon doesn’t work.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (4 Jun 2020)

Got a straight shaft petrol Ryobi for the allotment. It is pretty good and I have never felt the need to use the blade that came with it. What diameter cord does it use?


----------



## johnblack (4 Jun 2020)

I've been using a 36v black and decker for the last couple of years, been absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Jun 2020)

I’ve got a petrol Ryobi too, works well. There are various grades of cord you can buy.


----------



## Smudge (4 Jun 2020)

I bought a Worx cordless strimmer from Argos 10 years ago. It wasn't that expensive so i didn't expect it to last, but its still going fine. It has only used a couple of spools of line, that feed out automatically when the line breaks and its still on its original NiCad battery.
I expect they come with lithium batt now, but i would buy this make strimmer again when i have to.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2020)

I've got a 25 year old Black and Decker strimmer with command feed - that still works properly. Just bop on the ground and it feeds. The plastic 'cap' over the line wore out and I was able to get another for it last year, despite it's age.

The flymo one at our caravan doesn't feed as well and is a pain and snaps all the time. 

A working autofeed is the key.


----------



## Beebo (4 Jun 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Got a straight shaft petrol Ryobi for the allotment. It is pretty good and I have never felt the need to use the blade that came with it. What diameter cord does it use?


It’s the standard flymo nylon. Maybe 2-3mm. 

I’m thinking it may be needs new nylon, it may have degraded in the shed over the years.


----------



## Smudge (4 Jun 2020)

I've had a Flymo strimmer in the past and also had probs with line breaking too easy and not feeding out properly. I also dont rate their mowers either.
I steer clear of anything Flymo these days.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Jun 2020)

Ryobi petrol interchangeable system here (hedge clippers, lawn edger 'n' stuff). All works fine.

You wish buy this, special price? (seriously)


----------



## icowden (4 Jun 2020)

Beebo - check the loading on the strimmer reel. If it isn't working it might not be wound properly.


----------



## Electric_Andy (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## Faratid (4 Jun 2020)

Beebo said:


> Has anyone ever bought a strimmer that doesn’t snap off every 5 minutes.
> 
> I’ve only got a small garden so don’t need a professional petrol one. But it has to manage small areas of ivy, bramble and nettles.
> 
> My current flymo strimmer doesn’t cut anything thicker than grass before the nylon snaps. And the supposedly simple mechanism for extending the nylon doesn’t work.



Well, clearly you do need a 'professional petrol one', since the flymo snaps all the time as the line isn't thick enough, the material being cut is too thick for it, and the rpm of the line isn't high enough due to the lack of power of the electric motor. The size of the actual garden is irrelevant.

You need a petrol brushcutter for ivy, brambles and nettles, not an electric grass trimmer.


----------



## Cambram (4 Jun 2020)

I got some 100lb (I think) breaking strain fishing line from Decathlon. Very cheap and easy to rewind onto the reel probably once a year - depending on use, of course. This is onto an old electric strimmer. Easy to let out the line as it wears and seems to last well on lawn edges and longer grass.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2020)

I bought one of these about a year ago, only £44 and it's brilliant, battery seems to last for ever and for reason no broken nylon line.

https://www.diy.com/departments/fpgt18li-battery-cordless-li-ion-grass-trimmer/1574821_BQ.prd


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> View attachment 527392



That looks as if it would quite easily take the bottom part of your leg off!


----------



## Electric_Andy (4 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> That looks as if it would quite easily take the bottom part of your leg off!


This guy does some pretty mean tests without breakages Project Farm

Also a cord test from the same guy


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jun 2020)

Heavy duty line or brush cutter for brambles..ect.

I use a cheap screwfix petrol Titan one at work with 2.4 mm line ,works well ,last well. And I do a fair bit within the grounds


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jun 2020)

Faratid said:


> Well, clearly you do need a 'professional petrol one', since the flymo snaps all the time as the line isn't thick enough, the material being cut is too thick for it, and the rpm of the line isn't high enough due to the lack of power of the electric motor. The size of the actual garden is irrelevant.
> 
> You need a petrol brushcutter for ivy, brambles and nettles, not an electric grass trimmer.


Correct IMO. I have tried electric ones and all were useless. I have a husquevarna petrol one which cuts anything in my medium size garden including brambles and Jerusalem artichokes which are out of control.


----------



## Electric_Andy (4 Jun 2020)

Toolstation are doing a petrol Einhell brush cutter for £100 but they are out of stock. Similar priced ones are available on Amazon. I found them better for my back, although they're heavier they come with a harness. Something to consider if the new cord isn't any better.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> I bought one of these about a year ago, only £44 and it's brilliant, battery seems to last for ever and for reason no broken nylon line.
> 
> https://www.diy.com/departments/fpgt18li-battery-cordless-li-ion-grass-trimmer/1574821_BQ.prd


I've had the same model for 2-3 years. It does a great job on the allotment and garden. Decent power, good battery life and quick to recharge.

Beats the electric corded Bosch I've had for a few years in to a cocked hat.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jun 2020)

Smudge said:


> I've had a Flymo strimmer in the past and also had probs with line breaking too easy and not feeding out properly. I also dont rate their mowers either.
> I steer clear of anything Flymo these days.


I have Flymo mowers and had to replace the drive belt on one recently which was only 3 years old. I got a new belt easily enough but was surprised to find that Flymo is now part of Husquevarna.


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2020)

I've an Einhell cordless strimmer. Instead of that crappy nylon wire it has a plastic blade that clips in. Naturally, they wear out and need replacing every second or 3rd use, but it's a 2 second unclip-reclip job. Theres even a holder on the handle to keep spare blades. Those nylon wire things are dreadful.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Einhell-X-Change-Cordless-Lithium-Trimmer/dp/B00HEF4XR0


Be mindful that some places sell the bare unit without battery and charger.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Jun 2020)

Bit late to the thread, need one that will trim grass growing up next to a wall, raised edging or a fence. Had one previously which was brilliant but the last two, a Bosch and a twin spool (absolute pain that, ended up just using one) Spear & Jackson are absolute rubbish and neither move the thread on despite claiming to do so.


----------

